# New Grouse Hunt Date?



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

What do you folks think of the proposal on the table to move the grouse hunt opener up a week? I'm thinking I'm probably the odd man out, as usual, because I don't see the ability to shoot a bird as a good trade for having all those shotguns and dogs on the mountain. It tends to push the elk and some of those bird hunters have long legs.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I would prefer they NOT move the dates up one week. What is their reasoning for doing so?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> What is their reasoning for doing so?


Two reasons off the top of my head: 1. To increase hunter opportunity 2. There is no scientific evidence that it will hinder healthy grouse populations. A win-win for upland hunters.

It seems to be working well in states like ID and WY, but I fully see everyones concerns.

I have long legs by the way.... :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I think it's a retarded thing myself. I'm both a grouse hunter and a bow hunter and I don't see the need to move it up a week just so we can all feel good about ground pounding young birds. :roll: 

Besides, they are better to mount when you shoot them real late in the season. I say we add a week at the end...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I say we add a week at the end...


I agree with you. Im a bow hunter to and when the grouse hunt is on I will chase them with my bow why im deer hunting.I would like to see a week add on the end instead.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I say we add a week at the end...
> ...


This is also in the proposal! I think it's proposed to stay open until Dec 31st. The point here is to increase upland opportunity without negatively effecting populations. Scientifically the change makes sense.

But there are "political" issues involved with the changes. One being the "archers want the mountain to themselves" and the other is the "ground slewing." Both are, in my opinion, questions of ethics. One has to do with being courteous in the field and the other with sportingly taking game birds. No matter when the start date, those issues will never change.

However we NEED this type of open discussion. It helps us learn and change. I implore if you feel negatively about the change go to the upcoming Rac and voice your opinions. But one word of advice, don't come with arguments based on personal greed, I understand the Rac board hates hearing those selfish agendas. :lol:

8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmm, the answer is to open the grouse hunt earlier to archery tackle only!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Hmmm, the answer is to open the grouse hunt earlier to archery tackle only!


+1 1/8


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Hmmm, the answer is to open the grouse hunt earlier to archery tackle only!


I believe that was one of the thoughts mentioned at the RAC. On a side note if they moved it up with either shotgun or archery tackle, it would help in the great amount of poaching that goes on during the archery hunt of people shooting them anyway. Only a few pay attention to the opening date on that species from what I have noticed.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I also would like to see the grouse hunt open Archery only from the opening of the bowhunt. 

Mark


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, the answer is to open the grouse hunt earlier to archery tackle only!
> ...


Well....Never, I don't think that bowhunters poach grouse!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntruot said:


> [Well....I Never, I don't think that bowhunters poach grouse!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


HA HA, you just keep on believing that then.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That would be good open it up to archert tackle only. Yea there people out there killing them on opening moring. im shure of that.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Great, now when they flush under my feet, scaring the He*l out of me, I can go chase them down and get even. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm an archery and upland hunter as well... and honestly, I think I only saw a couple grouse during the hunt last year.... if they tack on more time, I'm not at all sure I see the point. By the time the season is all over and done with, aren't the grouse usually up in the snow drifts eating needles by then anyway? Thats supposed to make them less tasty right?? Also, what's the big deal about waiting to shoot them early in the year?? Does having a little patience just kill some people or what? People are going to shoot them early whether they're in season or not apparently.... and moving the date up a week to me means that some folks are still going to shoot them, only a week earlier than before. Just wait to hunt them until the season starts and then you can chase them up until you just can't get to them because of snow drifts in the winter... its still a long season even without one week either way. I suppose if I had to choose... going a week later would be better to me than having tons more people out earlier. Just my two cents... thought I'd throw that in while I'm busy wading through piles of paperwork. I never thought replying on the forum would wind up being the time my mind has to unwind... LOL.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Well....Never, I don't think that bowhunters poach grouse!!!


 :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

wait a minute... there is a season for grouse?


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I am both a bow hunter and a grouse hunter and I hate to say it but I feel hunting birds before it gets cold enough for the snakes to hibernate to me is just nuts. Shooting a few birds early season is not worth my dog’s life should she get bit I for one am against moving it for that reason. Besides I get enough with my bow in late season Wasatch anyway  oh for got to tell Pro to cover his eyes before i wrote that :wink:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

one hunting fool said:


> I am both a bow hunter and a grouse hunter and I hate to say it but I feel hunting birds before it gets cold enough for the snakes to hibernate to me is just nuts. Shooting a few birds early season is not worth my dog's life should she get bit I for one am against moving it for that reason. Besides I get enough with my bow in late season Wasatch anyway  oh for got to tell Pro to cover his eyes before i wrote that :wink:


Most grouse species (forest grouse are the critters in question here) are found at or above elevations of 9,000 feet.

While I have found a few rattlesnakes up that high (notably around pit mines in the wasatch range) this should pose no substancial danger to dogs or humans. And the two weeks from Sep 1 to the 14th are not enough to make a difference in snake hibernation.

Good thoughts by all, Now lets hear some more!

8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

A few years ago a lady sent a picture of her and her grouse that she killed on Loafer Mtn. She said she didnt see anyone hunting grouse and she found it very odd. We goes on to say that she hunted those grouse on Sept 1st. Well the DWR showed up at her door a little while later after the article was posted. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am becoming an aspiring archery hunter. I have great desire to hunt with a bow and am learning tons about it. I see how people can give up their rifle for this stuff.

That being said, I really like the idea of moving the grouse hunt up. For those of us who are out of state and come back only a few times a year to hunt, it makes the opportunity to hunt as much stuff as possible a reality. Where we grouse hunt, very few people bow hunt. The last few years our hunts have been ruined by snow. The birds move out of our primary hunting area when it snows and it becomes substantially tougher for us to hunt them. If the grouse hunt opened on say, Labor Day weekend, I would have more time to hunt. I would put more money in the state and you would have more hunters visiting. 

I don't so much care about the Dec 31st thing, because our hunting grounds are inaccessable after very much snow(think a 6 mile hike just to get to the good stuff and there are no roads to be found), but there are lots and lots of birds. There are enough that keep me coming back to hunt them. The earlier the better for me. 

Now if it were chuckars, I would be against it...move the opener back to Oct, and give two weeks or more to the back end of the hunt...same with ducks and geese.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

> bwhntr wrote:
> Hmmm, the answer is to open the grouse hunt earlier to archery tackle only!
> proutdoors wrote:
> +1 1/8


I would be willing to spend an extra 15 bucks to hunt grouse with a bow starting sept 1st.
I just hate it when an elk gets in the way of a good grouse hunt. Great for kids to get out as well.


----------

